# Los Angeles California new beef jerky maker



## superthinjerky (Sep 9, 2016)

One of my friends made some homemade beef jerky on his food dehydrator which was good & another friend ordered some spectacular beef jerky.  These two things inspired me to make the best jerky i possibly can so that is why I am on this forum.  I am located in the West Los Angeles California area and I am looking into making super thin beef jerky like Mahogany Smoked Beef in Bishop CA.  I also want to try making paper thin jerky from ground beef.

the mahogany smoked beef, teriyaki beef jerky is very thin and almost like a candy.

Here are the ingredients listed on the back of the label.

Ingredients :
Beef,
Teriyaki Sauce ( Soy Sauce [ Water, wheat, soybeans, salt ], wine, sugar, water, vinegar, salt, spices, onion powder, succinic acid, garlic powder)
Brown Sugar,
Honey,
Pineapple Juice,
Water,
Liquid Smoke,
Garlic,
Onion,
Black Pepper.

Any advice on how to copy their jerky is much appreciated.  I am unsure if they actually smoke this jerky because liquid smoke is listed as an ingredient.  Thoughts?

I also want to try this paper thin jerky

http://mumblegrits.blogspot.com/2015/07/thin-beef-jerky.html


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello and  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   to you.

Someone that can answer your questions will

be along shortly I'm sure.

    Ed


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome!

They do not smoke it. Hence the liquid smoke. 

For paper thin slicesd whole muscle jerky you can roll the slices with a rolling pin to get them even thinner. I wrap the rolling pin in several layers of Saran Wrap. Place the slice on a cutting board and roll it out. 

For ground beef you posted the method in your other thread. I'm not a big fan of ground jerky. 

As for duplicating the recipe start playing with the ingredients you've listed. Make sure you look into cure and how to use it when making jerky.

Here's a super simple super good jerky recipe to get your feet wet.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


----------



## superthinjerky (Sep 10, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> They do not smoke it. Hence the liquid smoke.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it especially the thai recipe.  I will have to get a rolling pin.  Basically it seems like the process is steam rolling the cut of beef so it spread itself thinner?

Here is a group of images from what I did last night and just put in the oven.  The only thing that is different is I had to use hickory liquid smoke for the jerky because I did not have mahogany which is what I assume mahogany smoked meats uses for their teriyaki jerky.  other than that it is the same teriyaki jerky ingredients that mahogany smoked meats uses for their teriyaki jerky.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2016)

Use a bottle of beer or a bottle of wine as a roller...


----------

